
Y Combinator Holiday Gift Guide 2017 - stablemap
http://www.ycgiftideas.com/
======
indescions_2017
Alright. That Hykso MMA punch velocity tracker would make an ideal gift for
the fitness minded in your life ;)

Definitely noticed increasing frequency of electric bikes and motorcycles
spotted in the wild. Maybe they will become the hoverboards of this holiday
season...

[http://www.zeromotorcycles.com/](http://www.zeromotorcycles.com/)

[http://www.bullsebikes.com/](http://www.bullsebikes.com/)

